# my tank rescape: bucephalandra -goldfish compatibility?



## tantaMD (Dec 23, 2011)

hi, yesterday i just rescaped my el natural. i'm a planted tank guy, but my wife want goldfish very much. so long it is known that java fern and anubias is quite compatible with goldfish. does anyone has experience with bucephalandra and goldfish? my main plants are varieties of buce here


----------



## tantaMD (Dec 23, 2011)

here is the rescape i done


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice looking tank! I’d be more worried with goldfish digging up the dirt. Anubias is safe with them so I assume buce should be fine.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I have Buce as a large part of my scape, and my son put a goldfish in that tank, and it's doing fine. The goldfish mainly picks algae but has not eaten any plant leaves (yet...it's still young, so maybe as it gets larger it may). 
In fact, I have several species of plants right now, including stems, and so far, the worse it has done is pull an un-rooted stem out of place. It will eat the decaying old leaves, but it has not eaten any green/growing leaves.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful tank!

Like all other animals, goldfish go for the easy stuff first. Give them some duckweed or soft cooked vegetables and they will leave the tough-leaved buce alone. As for the digging, the short bodied double tail varieties are less likely to dig than long bodied single tail types.


----------

